# KH Silberseerunde am Sonntag, 01.07



## Mr Cannondale (25. Juni 2012)

Ich habe vor, am kommenden Sonntag die Legendäre Silberseerunde mit allen Hightlights wie Birkerhof, Lemmberg, hohe Gans und Rotenfels zu machen.
Hat jemand Lust auf diese Tour? 
Tourlänge mit verfahrer ca. 50km mit 1300hm


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (26. Juni 2012)

Würde gerne mit .... aber du bist mir eeh zu schnell ...das bringt dann nix ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (26. Juni 2012)

Ich ueberlegs mir mal, bin halt noch nicht wieder fit nach dem Urlaub....ich geb nochmal laut

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Ripman (27. Juni 2012)

Bin leider an diesem WOE auch verhindert.


----------



## Sparcy (27. Juni 2012)

Würde gerne mitfahren, jedoch ist bei meinem Hobel die vordere Bremse verreckt


----------



## mbonsai (27. Juni 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Ich ueberlegs mir mal, bin halt noch nicht wieder fit nach dem Urlaub....ich geb nochmal laut
> 
> Gruss Bonsai



Da ich am Samstag schon bike werde ich Sonntag mich anders betätigen....vlt dann doch das Moped mal Gassi führen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (27. Juni 2012)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Würde gerne mitfahren, jedoch ist bei meinem Hobel die vordere Bremse verreckt



ich hab noch ne avid x9, die könnte ich dir ausleihen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (27. Juni 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Da ich am Samstag schon bike werde ich Sonntag mich anders betätigen....vlt dann doch das Moped mal Gassi führen



das kann den tod zur folge haben


----------



## mbonsai (28. Juni 2012)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> das kann den tod zur folge haben



Ich hoffe nur wenn ich schneller wie meine Schutzengel fahre, und davon kann man bei meinem Geeier nicht sprechen


----------



## grosser (28. Juni 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Da ich am Samstag schon bike werde ich Sonntag mich anders betätigen....vlt dann doch das Moped mal Gassi führen



Luftverpester!


----------



## mbonsai (28. Juni 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Luftverpester!



Eher Krachmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (28. Juni 2012)

klingt machbar. mal gucken, wie es mir SA abend so geht.
müßte allerdings mit dem _rennrad_ fahren.


----------



## jussebel (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo Cannondale , habt ihr ein paar mehr Details - Trail Level? Geschwindigkeitslevel ?  Wann und wo gehts los? Irgendwie lese ich hier 
- "zu schwer"  Wäre super - würde nämlich auch geren Sonntag mal rauss wenns Wetter mitspielt VG Jussebel


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. Juni 2012)

Treffpunkt wäre dann der Parkplatz direkt vor der Nahebrücke
Salinenstrasse, Saline Karlshalle:
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Brauw...+Bad+Kreuznach,+Deutschland&radius=15000&z=16

Um 11.15 Uhr
Fahrtechniklevel:2 bis 3
Tempo eher gemütlich, wir haben genug Zeit
Natürlich mit Einkehr
Ich werde mit der Bahn kommen: RB 13614, Abfahrt in Mainz um 10.24 Ankunft in Kh um 11.01 Uhr


----------



## jussebel (29. Juni 2012)

hmm muss mal schauen Level  3 evt. zu schwer für mich. gebe dir aber noch info bis spätestens Sa abend


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juni 2012)

so viele 3er stellen sind das nicht.
seppuku bzw jigai ist für keine der stellen erforderlich 
ein paar spitzkehren, die entweder sehr langsames zirkeln oder kurzes hinterrad nachziehen erfordern.
kein steiles zeug und zur not kann man auch mal absteigen.
denke Du wirst da spass haben.


----------



## jussebel (29. Juni 2012)

danke dir Andi  fast überredet - ich denke wenns Wetter passt , dann bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (29. Juni 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> so viele 3er stellen sind das nicht.
> seppuku bzw jigai ist für keine der stellen erforderlich
> ein paar spitzkehren, die entweder sehr langsames zirkeln oder kurzes hinterrad nachziehen erfordern.
> kein steiles zeug und zur not kann man auch mal absteigen.
> denke Du wirst da spass haben.



Ich weiß zwar nicht welche Silberseerunde du gefahren bist ... aber ich würde mal sagen je nach variation sind da einige Spitzkehren drin die definitiv nicht OHNE Umsetzen gehen. 

Und falls ihr die Gans runter bollert .... würde ich es auch mit Vorsicht genießen ...denn unabhängig von den dortigen Spitzkehren ist in einer rechtskurve ein gutes stück rausgebrochen .. also nicht ungefährlich und meiner meinung nach sind einige stellen ziemlich eng geworden durch den Rollschutt der von den Hängen runter gebrasselt ist. 
Ich bin vor ne Woche dort runter mit vollstoff und hab mir einige Wacken in die Laufräder gekloppt.. inkl. Platten.

und bei dem Trail auf dem Lemberg glaiube ich (K.A.) gibts auch ne weggebrochene Stelle wo man mit Schwung nehmen muss. 

und falls ihr aufm R.fels den Spitzkehrentrail fahren solltet .. is ja bekanntlicherweise auf dem ABGESPERRTEN stück einmal eine Stelle die arg weggebrochen ist .. und einmal komplett wo ja die Blechbrücke dran gezimmert ist ...!

Also ich hätte mit nem HT oder 29er kein Bock die Runde zu fahren ...!

aber @jussebbel ..ich möchts dir nich vermiesen... nur warnen ..weil ich bei den kommentaren das gefühl hatte das das alles bisschen unterschätzt wird ...! Vorallem wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt!


----------



## jussebel (29. Juni 2012)

danke dir habe auch gerade die Beschreibung im Club gefunden, warscheinlich eher nicht ich glaube soweit bin ich noch net.


----------



## mbonsai (29. Juni 2012)

jussebel schrieb:


> danke dir habe auch gerade die Beschreibung im Club gefunden, warscheinlich eher nicht ich glaube soweit bin ich noch net.



Deswegen kann man die, insgesamt 10 Meter ja auch schieben  wie a.nennie  geschrieben hat, ansonsten eine wunderschoene Runde!!

Die Gruppe hat sich auf jedenfall vergroessert und es kommen vier weitere Mitfahrer mit...bis Sonntag


----------



## Mr Cannondale (30. Juni 2012)

jussebel schrieb:


> danke dir habe auch gerade die Beschreibung im Club gefunden, warscheinlich eher nicht ich glaube soweit bin ich noch net.



ich fahre die runde mit meinem 29" Harttail: das ist kein problen: alles was nicht geht kann man auch schieben, meine fahrtechnik ist auch nicht so gut
Bis jetzt hat jeder biker die letzten 15 Jahre die runde geschafft


----------



## matthias2003 (30. Juni 2012)

ich bin auch dabei!

@"Juseppl" komm mit, das wird schon.

ich hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei

LG
Matthias


----------



## jussebel (30. Juni 2012)

ok ok danke euch allen für die guten Auskünfte wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt,
Ich schau mal heute was es für ne Matschepampe nach dem Regen ist und bring dann mein Freund auch mit / der ist auch seid neustem Clublitglied. also heute abend poste ich nochmal
Danke Matthias für das Autoangebot-fahre aber selbst


----------



## jussebel (30. Juni 2012)

PS Canndondale fährst du den Track den Ripman ins Gpies reingestellt hat?


----------



## radicalric (30. Juni 2012)

die Silberseerunde:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.48944.html


----------



## Ripman (30. Juni 2012)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> ich hätte noch eine Platz im Auto frei



Ist der Platz noch frei? Hab überraschend frei bekommen


----------



## jussebel (30. Juni 2012)

danke für die daten . alos dann bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (30. Juni 2012)

hoffendlich bleibts Morsche trocken


----------



## Mr Cannondale (1. Juli 2012)

Das wird eine relativ feuchte Runde
Gebt mal laut, wer auf jedenfall dabei sein wird, damit ich nicht alleine fahren muß


----------



## jussebel (1. Juli 2012)

ja wettertechnich siehts net so gut aus. wir passen - gerne ein andernal jetz weiss ich um was es gehts


----------



## matthias2003 (1. Juli 2012)

Jürgen und ich kommen

bis später
Matthias


----------



## Ripman (1. Juli 2012)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Das wird eine relativ feuchte Runde
> Gebt mal laut, wer auf jedenfall dabei sein wird, damit ich nicht alleine fahren muß



Matthias lädt mich um 10.15 Uhr ein, ich denke, wir sollten dann pünktlich in Bad Kreuznach sein.

Bis später.


----------



## Ripman (1. Juli 2012)

Sorry Uwe,

hab gerade mit Matthias telefoniert: uns ist das zu nass, wir bleiben zu Hause.

Bes demnäx

Jürgen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (1. Juli 2012)

Die Silbersee Tour wird leider abgesagt, bzw verschoben
Das Wetter ist zu schlecht, ich habe gerade mit Matthias und Jürgen desswegen telefoniert


----------



## jussebel (1. Juli 2012)

ja echt schade , das mit dem Wetter . Ich hoffe du verschiebst es würde die tour nämich gerne machen


----------



## mbonsai (1. Juli 2012)

Ihr seid doch alle Wasserscheu! Wir fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (1. Juli 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle Wasserscheu! Wir fahren.



War das schön ..... eInmal ein 10 Minutenschauer das war's


----------



## jussebel (1. Juli 2012)

pech für uns aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben - Gelle


----------



## Ripman (1. Juli 2012)

Mist, verzockt!  Hoffe, Ihr hattet ordentlich Spass.

Dann halt beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## hallotv (1. Juli 2012)

Ja, hatten wir, bis auf Cordula...


----------



## matthias2003 (1. Juli 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Ja, hatten wir, bis auf Cordula...



warum, was war los?


----------



## mbonsai (1. Juli 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Ja, hatten wir, bis auf Cordula...



Das ist hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (1. Juli 2012)

Die Silbersee Runde sollten wir kommenden Sonntag auf jedenfall machen oder?


----------



## mbonsai (1. Juli 2012)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Die Silbersee Runde sollten wir kommenden Sonntag auf jedenfall machen oder?



Bin sowieso in KH mit La Palma Bekanntschaften.....vlt fahren wir eine kleine abgewandelte Runde wie letztes Jahr in KH 

aber mal schauen


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juli 2012)

ok, dann hattet Ihr es auch nicht so viel besser als wir in der pfalz.
@bonsai: scuzi, glaube wir hatten da ein kleines mistverständnis freitag, oder ich bin einfach ein wenig sprunghaft


----------



## mbonsai (2. Juli 2012)

@bonsai: scuzi, glaube wir hatten da ein kleines mistverständnis freitag, oder ich bin einfach ein wenig sprunghaft [/QUOTE]

Dich nehm ich nimmer mit   nee nee kann ich verstehn, mir war ja auch gerade das Hirn durchgeweht worden auf meiner Maschine


----------



## grosser (2. Juli 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> @bonsai: scuzi, glaube wir hatten da ein kleines mistverständnis freitag, oder ich bin einfach ein wenig sprunghaft



Dich nehm ich nimmer mit   nee nee kann ich verstehn, mir war ja auch gerade das Hirn durchgeweht worden auf meiner Maschine [/QUOTE]

Was fürn Hirn??


----------



## mbonsai (2. Juli 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Dich nehm ich nimmer mit   nee nee kann ich verstehn, mir war ja auch gerade das Hirn durchgeweht worden auf meiner Maschine



Was fürn Hirn??[/QUOTE]

Stimmt waren nur Fluseln


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juli 2012)

dann ist der kopf ja wieder frei


----------



## mbonsai (2. Juli 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> dann ist der kopf ja wieder frei



Voll aufnahmefähig   hääh was hast Du gesagt? Ich nix verstehn


----------



## Fubbes (2. Juli 2012)

Ich empfehle für den kurzfristigen Blick aufs Wetter von oben dies: http://www.wetteronline.de/radar/dldldrlp.htm

Da sieht man, ob in den nächsten 1 bis 2h was kommt.

Ich war zwar nicht in KH sondern wie üblich im Binger Wald, da war es vor allem von unten nass. Das sieht man im Regenradar leider nicht


----------



## jussebel (3. Juli 2012)

und Mr. C . gibt diesen Sonntag einen 2. Versuch? jetzt wo wir die 1-2 h Vorhersage haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (3. Juli 2012)

jussebel schrieb:


> und Mr. C . gibt diesen Sonntag einen 2. Versuch? jetzt wo wir die 1-2 h Vorhersage haben



ich würde sagen ja


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Juli 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Da sieht man, ob in den nächsten 1 bis 2h was kommt.



Außer dem Regen der sich als Regenwolke über einem bildet und daher noch nicht im Regenradar zu sehen ist wie er (langsam) heranzieht. Das kann dann für eine Überraschung sorgen. Irgendwo müssen die ja herkommen.


----------



## Fubbes (4. Juli 2012)

Restrisiko


----------



## jussebel (7. Juli 2012)

also edu un jussebel wären morgen dabei wenns denn überhaupt stattfindet


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (7. Juli 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Außer dem Regen der sich als Regenwolke über einem bildet und daher noch nicht im Regenradar zu sehen ist wie er (langsam) heranzieht. Das kann dann für eine Überraschung sorgen. Irgendwo müssen die ja herkommen.



Ja Dankeschön genau das hatten wir heute in Stromberg ....!

Kaum angekommen und hochgeschoben ...fängt es an zu schütten wie aus eimern ... Es brauhte sich aus dem nichts eine Gewitterwolke zusammen.. dann Heimerweise Platzregen und zum schluss dann noch ein bisschen Hagel.nach ca. maximal 2 bis 5 min war der ganze Spaß vorbei...!

ergebnis .. alle anwesenden waren vom Kopf bis zum Zeh klitsch nass ...!

und als dankeschön war der Trail eine einzige riesige wasserpfütze ...!

Somit war der Tag gelaufen !


----------



## jussebel (8. Juli 2012)

findet das heute statt oder nicht?


----------



## Fubbes (8. Juli 2012)

Heute fahre nicht mal ich meine Sonntagsrunde


----------

